# The Currant Year



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Now's the time to pick currants and this year is as good as they've been for 30 years in the Uinta Mountains.

The fall mushroom hunt has been a bust so far for us but we're not coming home empty handed; been picking enough currants for jelly and syrup. The tart jelly is the best and the syrup can be made into a glaze that is great on grouse or as a vinaigrette salad dressing.

Northern Utah bears, migrating birds, forest grouse and ptarmigan couldn't be happier.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Recipe??

Just got back from chasing Blue Grouse...your not kidding..more currants then I can remember seeing. Few birds...lots of wind.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Plenty of currant bushes in southern Utah (around Brian Head) this year. Oh, and a bunch of raspberries too.8)


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah its definitely a currant year. Or better yet, a berry year. Thimble berries, service berries were plentiful. I come across a lot of currant bushes this year with a lot of berries. I came a cross a red one with more berries than what is pictured above. I just wish I wasn't helping track an elk blood trail so I could harvest them. I was able to score on a bunch of elderberries that are already ripe today, though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i havent eaten this many currants in years... they are huge, juicy, sweet and plentiful. an amazing crop.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so would you say we are curr"a"ntly experiencing a bumper crop? Sorry, Couldn't resist! :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah currant syrup on hot bisquits:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That looks much more appetizing than a brain, kidney, liver or testicle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2016 was not a good year for currants.

Hey, currant jelly didn't jell? Who cares, just call it syrup instead of jelly and get out the ice cream:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 2016 was not a good year for currants.
> 
> Hey, currant jelly didn't jell? Who cares, just call it syrup instead of jelly and get out the ice cream:
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

They were plentiful in the Wyoming Range as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*There is only one h in "High Uintas"*

Its another banner year for currants!

I ate currants all day up in the High Uintas today.

.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, Goob. I'll be picking some when I go up for grouse. Soon.


----------

